# Wieviel Salz?



## Wanderra (14. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich habe diese Woche unseren Teich, nach einem Umbau, komplett mit neuen Wasser befüllt. Nun möchte ich gerne wissen wieviel Salz, ich dem Wasser zugeben sollte?
Der Teich hat jetzt ein Volumen von 8500 Litern.

Danke, und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## laolamia (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

moin!

was hast du vor?
kartoffeln kochen?

gruss lao


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*



laolamia schrieb:


> moin!
> was hast du vor?
> kartoffeln kochen?





Antwort des Monats 


Hallo Wanderra 
hast du Teichfische im Teich oder Kabeljau und Seelachs im Teich ?

Die Antwort ist: Kein Salz


----------



## Wanderra (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Moin!
Ich mag zwar Kartoffeln, aber Nudeln sind mir lieber!
Spaß beiseite. Mir hat mal ein Koiteich - Besitzer erzählt, das Salz gut für die Fische wäre!
Wegen __ Parasiten usw.

Bis denne!


----------



## sunnycrocket (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*



Wanderra schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde!
> 
> Ich habe diese Woche unseren Teich, nach einem Umbau, komplett mit neuen Wasser befüllt. Nun möchte ich gerne wissen wieviel Salz, ich dem Wasser zugeben sollte?
> Der Teich hat jetzt ein Volumen von 8500 Litern.
> ...



Hallo Wanderra,
schau mal hier, da ist alles Bestens beschrieben.
http://around-koi.de/42210.html

Was du in jedem Fall brauchst ist ein Salzgehalt-Messgerät (elektronisch oder konventionell)
falls du mal nach einem Wasserwechsel wieder nachdosieren willst.


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Hi.
Hat der Koiteich-Besitzer nicht unrecht, aber haben deine Fische denn gesundheitliche Schwierigkeiten?

Oder willst das salz als ''Wasseraufbereiter'' nehmen?


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Nabend Michael.
Zitat:_falls du mal nach einem Wasserwechsel wieder nachdosieren willst. _

Warum ??? 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## hkkleemann (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Habe zwar gestaunt und geschmunzelt, aber stieß eben auf folgendes Bild:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/80&pictureid=670

Ist also doch nicht so abwegig.

LG


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Nabend.
Sowas sehe ich zum ersten mal.

Ist vieleicht der Rest Streusalz aus dem Winter!! Ha ha
Ne, ne wird schon seinen Sinn haben denke ich.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## newbee (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Ich Salze meinen Teich auch immer auf


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Nabend Hans.

Kannst du mir/uns vieleicht erklären warum??
Bin ahnungslos :?


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## newbee (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Auf dieser Seite wir alles sehr ausführlich und genau erklärt.

http://around-koi.de/42210.html

Kommt besser rüber wie wenn ich es schreibe


----------



## scholzi (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Hi Leute....
hatte hier schon mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung geschrieben....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2


----------



## newbee (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Hallo Robert

Ich Salze meinen Teich aber ned auf weil ich  ein Nitrit prob. habe.

Jedoch sollte mal etwas sein und man muß Behandeln iss das schwierig, da hast Du recht.

Jedoch möchte ich nicht meinen Teich Behandeln wenn mal was sein sollte knapp 80m3 denn das wird etwas Teuer und meistens geht dann die Filterbiologie flöten.

Aber ich habe ja noch eine IH mit 3000 L. da geht das dann eh besser


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Salz?*

Tatsache ist:
Das Salz ist für sehr viele Süßwasserpflanzen sehr schädlich
und nachdem`s die im Koibecken ohnehin nicht leicht haben,
spricht für mich wenig für die Aufsalzerei.

Wer allerdings ein pflanzeloses, völlig naturfremdes Koiverlies betreibt,
kann selbstverständlich so die Halinitätstoleranz seiner Tiere testen - Tierversuch zu Hause!
(Es ist für mich immer wieder unfassbar, was manche Leute für Anstrengungen unternehmen,
um für möglichst unnatürliche Bedingungen in ihrem Teich zu sorgen;
was da alles reingetan wird:
Salz, Medikamente, Brottrunk, Milchsäurebakterien, Teichbälle, Styrodur, Fällungsmittel, Bakterienmischungen,... 
wirklich unpackbar!)

Ich möchte euch aber Erkenntnisse aus der Aquaristik nicht unterschlagen:
Da es einige Meeresfische gibt, die unbedingt Lebendfutter brauchen
und sich passende Futterfische aus dem Meer schwierig beschaffen lassen,
werden Guppys (Poecilia reticulata), die eigentlich Süßwasserfische sind, verüttert.
Da die nach dem Umsetzen von Süß- im Meerwasser nicht allzulange Lebendfutter bleiben,
züchtet man die in Meerwasser, was nach langsamer Umgewöhnung durchaus möglich ist.
Während die "originalen" Guppies aber quietschbunt sind (Da gibt´s viele Zuchtrassen und sogar Ausstellungen!),
sind die in Meerwasser gezüchteten nur blass-braungrau.
Wenn das auch mit den Koi passiert, 
wird das ihrer Tarnung ganz schön auf die Sprünge helfen!


----------

